# BLACK LAMBOURGHINI GALLARDO MAKEOVER - Hampshire Vehicle Detailing



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

Had this Lambourghini Gallardo in for a correction detail, remove the door tints and also remove spray the rear exhaust surround as they had badly tarnished.

The car is a 05 and has only covered 17k but 'looked' in a very used way:doublesho

Car on arrival


















































































First job was remove the plates and soak sticky pads in tardis.



















The car's wheel were then cleaned, not too thorough as they were being refurbed after the detail anyway, then a pre-wash with AG powermax3 followed by a soak in foam.

The washed with hyper wash, de-tarred with tardis and the re-washed ready for claying.



















After is was the dried time to inspect the paintwork :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho




























Paintwork condition









































































50/50's




























roof defects....










After all the compounding I fancied a break and got on with removing the window tints, the owner had started and gave up :lol:

Out with my tools for the job.

Acetone and tradic and the good old hair dryer...




























Heat up gently and pick 1 corner and start pulling with the heat to remove the tint, then 1 mf with acetone and 1 with tardis remove all the glue.

In the mood for little jobs, I then got on with removing the rear exhausts surrounds.










stripped the tips from the surrounds.



















sprayed with satin black and then rebuilt and put back on the car.










thats better...










I then carried on with doing the finishing polishing using menz rd85 and a megs finishing pad, this was then followed by a IPA wipedown and then 3x layers of blackfire paint sealant over 2 days.

The engine bay was then dressed with AG plastic conditioner, and metal polished using britemax, glass then polished and tyres/arches dressed.

Finally the interior, thorough gliptone clean/feed and 303 to the plastics.

Quick dust down and ready for some finished pics.


































































































































































































































Total time was 26 hrs and very well worth while.

Overall a very enjoyable car to work on.

Thanks for looking.

Paul​


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking results Paul, refurb wheels will be the cherry on top of the cake :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice one Paul.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Top job Paul, how did you find the paintwork to work with?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

slrestoration said:


> Top job Paul, how did you find the paintwork to work with?


Pretty tough going to be honest, tried megs 205 on a polishing pad to start with knocked a fair bit out but not enough.

So stepped up to a cut.

Paul


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Car looks great, some hard work put in there.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

That combo's given you a great result, specially on those nasty bird ***t etchings. TOP STUFF!!! I usually try the wool pad combo & fcp because of the similarity with the audi anti scratch clear coat.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very very nice work there fella


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning results nice one lad!


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Great turnaround. Stunning motor :thumb:


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Excellent work on a crackin car Paul:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Tom125 (Apr 18, 2010)

Quite a state at the beginning but the results are fantastic.
Great work!


----------



## danjnixon (Jul 4, 2010)

Beautiful motor, great turnaround on it.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great work with great results :thumb:


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Great job


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

thanks for all the comments


----------



## Leonidas (Jun 16, 2010)

Now thats just Automotive P0RN!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very good job!


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Bet the owner must have been delighted with it, looks good as new :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

top work mate. Its good to see that you made it shiny again.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Well worth the hard work there and some brilliant correction shots.........:buffer:

Love the VAG parts bin being used on these motor's, but it's such an awesome machine, I wouldn't say no to one!!!

Thanks for sharing, lovely motor.........:car:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work nice car to


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

Gorgeous bit of kit. Much prefer the early cars like this one before they started playing about and adding unecesssary bling. These cars dont photograph well either, they are stunning in the flesh, and sound good to!.


----------



## e30sport32 (Jun 23, 2010)

stunning paul another top job:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic turnaround, bet the owner was over the moon!

Can't beat the black and red combo


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning work paul


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Cracking job there. "carlos" must have been very pleased ??


----------



## ryan.jones11 (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice work


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work lad


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

declanswan said:


> Cracking job there. "carlos" must have been very pleased ??


It 'was' owned by Carlos, plate transfer was in progress....

This was a trade job ;-)


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

It still amazes me how the transformation to a car with some hard work and skill REALLY makes the world of difference to its appeal.

Fantastic detailing on a stunning car - very enjoyable read :thumb:

Cheers :car:


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

Aghhh i do LOVE Lambos!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks stunning.
Solid black right?
Ive got one to do very soon and the only thing bugging me is the vents on the wings and tail/engine cover.
How did you get on with all the vent areas if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

scottbt said:


> Looks stunning.
> Solid black right?
> Ive got one to do very soon and the only thing bugging me is the vents on the wings and tail/engine cover.
> How did you get on with all the vent areas if you dont mind me asking?


It was the black metallic more like a dark grey tbh, the vents were a pita small spot pad and a pair of steady hands lol


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Thought as much and the most awkward bits by hand and mucho elbow grease lol.


----------

